# CHT PRO-10, SHO-10 combo



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

I wanted to share my experience with Chase Home Theater speakers. For the past 5 months I have owned a pair of PRO-10's that I use for front left and right duty and an SHO-10 for center duty in a 5.1 system. These replaced 3 RBH 661-SE/R speakers in a dedicated theater, 12Wx22Lx7.5H. Other equipment consists of a Pioneer Elite SC-55, Pioneer BDP140, 2 RBH-1010 SEN subwoofers and a Velodyne SMS-1.
The RBH's are very good speakers but I found myself wanting for higher spl and more dynamic capabilites. For home theater use, the CHT speakers sound more open and dynamic than any speakers I've had in the room and can achieve higher spl's than I can handle, without giving up sound quality. 
I have been very impressed with these speakers, especially at their price point. I look forward to upgrading my surrounds and subwoofers to CHT when I can afford them. :T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I've heard SHO-10s in my buddy's HT set-up, and I recently had the opportunity to demo a pair in my own HT set-up. They are very solid performing speakers. 

And the subs are no slouches, either!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the same speakers and I love them. They really sound great and like you said for the money they are hard to beat....:T


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

tcarcio,
What subwoofers are you using with your CHT speakers? I am seriously considering a pair of SS-18.1's or VS-18.1's but I need to save up for a while to afford them.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am running a Danley DTS-10 with them and it sounds great. I got the sub when Danley was offering it as a diy kit for a cheaper price then they offer the already completed sub. Here is the sub.. http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/tapped_horn.asp?MODEL=DTS 10


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They are indeed wonderful Speakers and I am so glad that everyone is happy with them.
J


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a similar setup - SHO-10 center, and 6x PRO-10s for L, R, and surrounds - I have been running them for about a year in my HT. They are a great value at retail, and even better when you get them as returns (Craig gave me a smoking deal on them as returns last year)!

I'm using two THT LPs for subs - another great value!


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

I built a THT LP and it can definitely put out some major spl's but I found that in my room, there is a resonant frequency or something that I can here at the sub's location. I bet if I built another one for the other corner it would solve the problem, I just don't have time to build another.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

hdmiii said:


> there is a resonant frequency or something that I can here at the sub's location.


At the sub's location, or at the listening location?


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

At the listening position.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

hdmiii said:


> At the listening position.


Ah, room mode interaction then most likely - versus something the sub is doing specifically.


----------

